# steering adjustment help needed 2001 merc.



## James_N (Sep 3, 2012)

Not sure i'll get the terminology right , but bare with me please . Iam looking for a way to adjust something in the steering , either tilt tube (that steering cable goes thru ) or maybe a different steering rod , so i can gain alittle more room where my steering rod connects to the steering cable .
The issue iam having is motor is centered and all was well , till i put a rear deck on the boat . Now , the end of the steering cable where it connects to the steering rod hits the side of the rear deck when i turn the wheel ( not allowing it to turn the wheel towards the port side fully) 
It looks like i need another 3/4 inch so it won't hit the rear deck .


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

If you can, post a picture of the problem so we better understand the issue. Based on what you're describing though, assuming I understand the problem, I'd say the easiest thing to do would be to set your motor back 1" or so by purchasing a piece of 1" thick starboard and mounting it on the transom before clamping the motor down.


----------

